# Introduction



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Been a new member I would like to say hello to everyone and tell you something about myself. I left school in 1954 and was employed at Lord Line in Hull as a ships rigger. As the years have gone by I have always been interested in the fishing industry. I now live in Gloucestershire, but went to Hull last year and it upset me to see the dock filled in and the state of the buildings especially Lord Line both inside and out. Standing there and looking around me brought back so many memories. Just let me know if you would like some of these memories to be told.
My other interest I have is the clipper ship era which also was very hard work and dangerous.
Best wishes to you all
From Terry Hood


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you related to the Hood family from Harrow St


----------



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Snacker, no I'm not related to the Hood family in Harrow Street. I lived in Hessle.
From Terry


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Hullite* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome to SN. I hope that you will fully enjoy the benefits of your membership by joining in the discussions on any topic that you find to be of interest to you. As Fishing Vessels are one of these you may like to have access to the photos in the Fishing Vessels Gallery. This can be achieved by following the instructions in: -

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10667


----------

